# Table salt ok?



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i was told this is ok. ture?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

True...


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, table salt is fine to use for your aquarium.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i heard that it is fine except for it might do some harm if it is the kind with iodine in it. but that is what i heard ...


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

there are no real conclusive studies that table salt will actually hurt *most fish.

african cichlid keepers use it all of the time with no problems.

from www.cichlid-forum.com on using table salt:

What kind of salt? We are not talking about "marine salt" or "cichlid salt" (both of which typically contain a blend of mineral salts and trace elements specially formulated for aquarium use to simulate ocean or rift lake water chemistry). You want sodium chloride (NaCl). "Aquarium salt" is the most widely used form because it does not contain the iodine or anti-caking agents that table salt does. I will say, however, that several credible sources assert that the minute amount of additives in table salt are harmless. Robert T. Ricketts, writing for AquaSource online magazine, puts it best with "any water-living vertebrate would be pickled in brine well before toxic concentrations of iodine could be reached." Still, others offer strong warnings about the dangers of iodine and prussiate of soda (an anti-caking agent) and suggest "canning salt" as a cheaper alternative to aquarium salt. Make your own choice, but since I've heard only warnings and no actual accounts of fish death by table salt, I assume it's most likely the 'better safe than sorry' principle at work here. "Sea salt" is another option, and is generally available in nutrition stores because it is considered a more "natural" form of salt. It does not contain iodine, but may have anti-caking agents. I have used it in my aquariums without incident.

Can my fish handle salt? I wrote this article with African rift lake cichlids in mind, and I have successfully exposed my Malawi haps and clown loaches to a salt treatment without any problems. But these fish are accustomed to fairly hard water with a high pH. It is my understanding that species preferring soft water will not tolerate salt as well. If you keep soft water fish, please do your homework before proceeding with salt.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thanx guys.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, table salt is ok. I use the regular Morton Table Salt if I need to treat my fish. The amount of iodine is so low that it wont hurt your fish.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

tecknik said:


> Yes, table salt is ok. I use the regular Morton Table Salt if I need to treat my fish. The amount of iodine is so low that it wont hurt your fish.


 wow.







now thats a bad ass advare!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yea this is good info i was wondering the same thing when i was readin all the

topics on salt


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Not only is the amount of iodine minute, any number of fish, most notably Rift lake cichlids, can suffer from goiter, a thyroid problem resulting from a lack of iodine. So in their case, it is actually a help.
Now, the main thing...SALT IS FOR SALT WATER FISH.


----------

